# Oh copper, Oh joy!



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Are you copper deficient or Copper toxic? Get tested and find out. Both spectrum's cause numerous problems.

However, if you're copper deficient, like I am, this is what happens:

-weakens connective tissue (this holds every cell in your together, think about it)

-Adrenaline (epinephrine) stimulates ceruloplasmin release 150% as well as free copper and may be the stress hormone for copper (when you're stressed, copper is wasted)

-copper is needed by the brain and immune system. A deficiency can make you dumb and sick.

-Weakens elastin tissue. This leads to ANEURYSMS, SLIPPED DISCS and HEMORRHOIDS, mitral valve prolapse, varicose veins, distended superficial veins, wrinkles, Marfan syndrome, Ehlers-danlos syndrome.

This is were it gets interesting...

-Copper is needed by the enzyme Tyrosinase. This incorporates tyrosine into melanin pigment and is the reason why copper deficient sheep fail to pigment. Also, grey hairs seems to be caused by this as well. So, if you're really really pale and white, check your copper levels! I suspect I was born copper deficient. My mom has always been pale white and I've suspected a copper deficiency in her for a while.

-Low white blood cell count (neutropenia) is the earliest symptom in copper deficient babies

-The immune system is very sensitive to adequate copper

*-interleukin-2 is reduced by a copper deficiency. IL-2 is needed by the Th1 arm of the immune system. When copper is deficient, Th1 function decreases and Th2 increases!!*

-Low copper decreases antibodies in the spleen and it's action during infection.

-The development of an embryo's nervous system depends upon a copper-containing enzyme called protein kinase C (PKC). (my nervous system is all screwed up!)

-a copper deficiency might increase susceptibility to blood clots.

-Several brain neurotransmitters such as dopamine and norepinephrine are formed and catabolized by copper enzymes such as tyrosine hydroxylase and dopamine-beta-hydroxylase [Tyrer]. (dopamine and norepi. have been found to be low in SAD).

-The brain other than the cerebellum and hypothalamus have these transmitters decreased 30% to 60% in various sectors by a copper deficiency.

-It has been suggested that epilepsy may be caused in babies by a copper deficiency

-A copper deficiency in rats causes the cerebrum to decrease in size and weight, the cortex to become thinner and the corpus striatum atrophy. (This damage is irreversible even with copper supplementation)

-Copper depletion doubled glucose in blood of diabetic rats fed glucose

-Scurvy like bone changes are a long-term result of a copper deficiency

-A copper deficiency has the characteristic of increasing cholesterol in the blood stream

-Too low a zinc status during a copper deficiency can be even more damaging to the heart. . However adding copper without zinc can actually make the situation worse

-This is from Acu-cell

Low Copper intake can increase the risk of high blood cholesterol, coronary heart disease, irregular heartbeat, decreased pigmentation of skin / vitiligo, premature graying hair, hernias, aneurysm (bulging of a blood vessel wall), varicose veins, dermatitis, fatigue, anemia, anorexia, thyroid problems, arthritis and fragile bones, neutropenia (low neutrophils), lowered immunity, poor healing, allergies, mood and nervous disorders

----------------------
Copper Toxicity or excessive copper levels have been associated with physical and mental fatigue, depression and other mental problems, schizophrenia, learning disabilities, hyperactivity / ADD, mood swings (sometimes violent, criminal or psychotic behavior) and general behavioral problems, memory and concentration problems, some dementias, sleep disorders, postpartum depression, increased risk of infections, vascular degeneration, hemangiomas, headaches, arthritis, spinal / muscle / joint aches and pains, and several cancers.

Some points to remember. Copper at high doses can become bio-unavailable and result in symptoms of deficiency! Just as high calcium deposits in the soft tissues, copper does something similar, depositing in your eyes and other places.

With most nutrients, toxicities and deficiencies have THE SAME SYMPTOMS, so it's important to get tested before you incorporate it into your regimen.

-


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

There is also a connection between weak adrenals, weak connective tissue, low immunity and copper but I'm still trying to sort it out. Most websites for adrenal function state that supplements that help connective tissue also help the adrenals. In fact, first on their list of recommended supplements to boost adrenal function are the same used to improve connective tissue disorders like magnesium, Lysine, proline, pycnogenol, vitamin c and bioflavonoids.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am Xanax deficient, seriously though, is there a test to check for Copper deficiency? I don't remember seeing a copper value on a routine blood test.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Heh, I was wondering if this was about the poster named copper.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

X33 said:


> I am Xanax deficient, seriously though, is there a test to check for Copper deficiency? I don't remember seeing a copper value on a routine blood test.


There is. You can check serum ceruloplasmin, free copper and urine copper. Any Doctor will prescribe this test if you ask for it.



mountain5 said:


> Heh, I was wondering if this was about the poster named copper.


Made you look!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Did you do the test?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

He sent his mineral analysis if you remember, what are you trying to disprove now? 

Why do you keep asking easy stuff to us, just google "test copper levels".


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

X33 said:


> Did you do the test?


I don't have medical insurance and I can't get a lab test done without insurance. I tried to use online labs which don't require a prescription but I can't find this test if any of these sites.

I did perform a hair mineral test like proximo mentioned and it showed up copper deficient just as I suspected.

X33, I know you study medicine as well, I'd love to get your thoughts on some of these topics.


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

My doc asked to drink water from a copper vessel. 

basically store water in a copper vessel overnight and drink it first thing in the morning.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

striker said:


> My doc asked to drink water from a copper vessel.
> 
> basically store water in a copper vessel overnight and drink it first thing in the morning.


I was thinking of using a copper bracelet. It's been reported that it can ionize and get into your body this way.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

No, copper does not help social anxiety. In fact, It makes it worst. Copper is involved in dopamine production but it also helps make a nasty little protein called MONOAMINE OXIDASE. This little guy basically degrades monoamines, like dopamine.

I started up on copper once again, 3 mg per day. It made me very depressed, lethargic, FAT and my social anxiety was back. This is not surprise. MAO-inhibitors are used as antidepressants and even to treat social anxiety.

So there you go. Copper did help me in a lot of aspects so unless we can figure out a way to take copper without upregulating MAO...copper sucks !

I've been off copper for 5 days now. My mood is better and I'm losing the weight.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

On the other hand, Manganese seems to counter all the effects of copper.

From here: http://www.ithyroid.com/mao_and_maoi.htm



> Quite a few studies have been done on rats showing the effects of manganese on MAO. One study showed that prolonged exposure to low levels of manganese caused MAO to be decreased significantly. Another study showed that manganese given to rats at high levels showed significant reduction in both MAO-A and MAO-B. Another study showed that manganese in rat drinking water decreased dopamine beta-hydoxylase. A study showed manganese-exposed human workers in a ferro-alloy manufacturing plant had lower MAO-B activity. Since manganese is copper and iron antagonist, it appears that the effects of manganese on MAO are mediated by decreasing copper and iron levels.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> On the other hand, Manganese seems to counter all the effects of copper.
> 
> From here: http://www.ithyroid.com/mao_and_maoi.htm


We should have half a cup of sesame seeds with 1/4 cup of cinnamon for breakfast :yes


----------

